# Scary/Horror Movies



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*WARNING* *This thread is about Halloween and the horror movies about All Hollow's Eve. If you don't like Halloween because of religious beliefs or it's simply not your thing feel free to go enjoy one of the other many fine threads here on the forum. This one is not for you!*

I have a tradition of watching a Scary/Horror film everyday in October. Been doing it for years. I love a good scary movie! Each day I will be posting the film I watched. Some are old favorites and others will be movies I've never seen before. So if you're looking for a good movie to watch check back on the thread. Feel free to add movies you enjoy.

The first movie I will be watching is _An American Werewolf in London_.

#1.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I fall into the "Don't Do Halloween" category, but if I did, there'd be humor involved!

Shaun of the Dead (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe this one is better:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I fall into the "Don't Do Halloween" category, but if I did, there'd be humor involved!
> 
> Shaun of the Dead (2004) - IMDb


That one counts and so does any of the Evil Dead trilogy. All great flicks and I'll probably watch them at some point in the next 30 days. Horror/comedy is definitely in the wheelhouse.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a lifelong horror and scary movie fan, but not of any of that stupid crap. I am looking forward to your shares.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen just about every scary movie out there, but none compare to the absolute horror I see in Washington DC. Watching congress is the real creep show. 

That said, the first "Halloween" movie has to be one of my all time favorites. Just the music can send chills down your spine. I took a girl named Christine to see that movie in 1978 I believe. Ahhhhh I love happy endings. :devil:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

This one is pretty scary.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

There are a few!! Love 80's horror- night of the creeps, night of the comet, raw head Rex ,ghoulies, puppet master the list goes on lol


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think everyone has that one special monster that scares them most, for me, it has always been the werewolf. Vampires, no big deal, Frankenstein's monster, walking hands, brains in a jar?......yeah ok, but ole mr. werewolf, now we talking.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Maybe this one is better:


Awesome flick.

Gory Horror.....








Classic Horror.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Awesome flick.
> 
> Gory Horror.....
> View attachment 56034
> ...


Long story short after pissing off my parents and my older sister I saw the Shining. I was in 4th grade timeframe I think.

The Shining scared the crap out of me. I couldn't watch scary shows or movies for a few years after that. Early teens I grew out of it.

I like the werewolf flicks also. I went on a vampire kick for a while.

I like the it could happen ones best like 28 days later and 28 weeks later. Viruses are a bitch.

Doesn't SciFi have scary movies all month?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Long story short after pissing off my parents and my older sister I saw the Shining. I was in 4th grade timeframe I think.
> 
> The Shining scared the crap out of me. I couldn't watch scary shows or movies for a few years after that. Early teens I grew out of it.
> 
> ...


The Shining scared the dump out of me as a kid as well. There still needs to be a third movie(28 month later) after 28 days and 28 weeks later. SyFy is running scary flicks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Two very good, IMO, horror movies that translate well to SHTF are The Mist and the original The Thing. Both have monsters but the real story is the interaction of the people in the movie when they are put under great pressure. The begin to turn on each other. Which is what could happen in a very stressful SHTF scenario. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Omen, Friday the 13th part one and two, Alien fr example were all seen in the theatre. One that really bothered me was The Town that Dreaded Sundown.. Creepy especially since it was based on true story and never caught.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My movie for Oct. 3rd _Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Not a big fan of the genre. However the original "It" with Tim Curry as Pennywise has got to be one of the classics.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> Not a big fan of the genre. However the original "It" with Tim Curry as Pennywise has got to be one of the classics.


Personally, I liked the remake that came out this year better. I have read the book, and the remake does a much better job of capturing the spirit and personalities of the kids, which was paramount in the book .... then again, Stephen King is always a master at character development in his novels.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Stephen King is just mediocre and has mass appeal due to the simplistic linear nature of his writing. I have read many and what he excels at is drawing you in by what terrible things he infers instead of out right stating. His earlier works are his best. I stopped reading him after needful things. The ending was gradeschool horrible. 

I love a good scary movie and the bad ones too. Evil dead series is just so bad but funny. Seen em a few times. 

My wife really doesn't like scary movies so I don't watch as many as I used to. But stuff like train to Busan that I saw recently should hit your watch list. Subtitles but such a great horror movie. 

The original the ring is amazing as well. Again subtitles but truly disturbing. 

The original exorcist will be on many a playlist and while I was just in diapers I heard of people leaving the theater due to it's disturbing nature. I've watched it and it is classic cinema history. 

The exorcism of Emily Rose is excellent. And if you dig in you realize that some of the audio used during exorcism scenes is actually real audio from a real exorcism performed on a German girl the story is loosely based on it becomes bone chilling to watch. 

There are so many I could I on and probably will. But keep the list going there's always a few that slip through the cracks and old favs that you forget about. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> *The original exorcist will be on many a playlist and while I was just in diapers I heard of people leaving the theater due to it's disturbing nature. I've watched it and it is classic cinema history.
> 
> The exorcism of Emily Rose is excellent. And if you dig in you realize that some of the audio used during exorcism scenes is actually real audio from a real exorcism performed on a German girl the story is loosely based on it becomes bone chilling to watch.
> *


Two of my faves.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Keep


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The others - Annie good pick!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The others - Annie good pick!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tonight's scary movie (Oct. 4th) is _Hunting Grounds_.

I maybe a little biased but I think this one is going to be good!











> A father, his son and two old friends arrive at an isolated family cabin for a weekend of hunting. A trip deep into the forest looking for wild game uncovers a tribe of Sasquatch that are determined to protect their land.


*EDIT* After watching this movie....it sucked! The Squatches were all excellent but the human acting left a little to be desired.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Total classic and excellent low budget film.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oct. 5th scary movie of the night _Pumpkinhead_.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Squatch, how about a scoring/rating system?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's my favorite of the series. However all, or at least most, are pretty good.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Susperia (And other 70s Italian offerings)


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Annie said:


> View attachment 56114


 @Annie one of my wife's favorite movies!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As requested by @A Watchman I'll be listing the movies I've watched with a ratings system: 1 :Yikes: = Bad 5 :Yikes: = Excellent

Feel free to add the ratings to your suggestions when you make them!

1. Zombieland :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

2. American Werewolf in London: :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

3. Sleepy Hollow :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

4. Hunting Grounds :Yikes:

5. Pumpkinhead :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

6. Evil Dead (remake) :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

The Evil Dead remake is a straight horror movie unlike the original. Although they change it up a little bit I think they did it in a smart way. If you're a fan of the original the remake has a ton of nods to the original that'll you definitely recognize.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Squatch, I'll be taking your lead and watching a few this month.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have watched many horror movies over the decades.

There were scenes that startled me but not scare.

Now, there is one I will never watch again, Amityville horror, it was number two I think around 1980.

There is a scene that exactly replicates a recurring nightmare I had for 25 years before it came out.

Let me tell you, first, never told anyone about it, was like they recorded my dream. 

Second, it scared the living shit out of me, far worse ever than anyone trying to kill me, there I could fight back!!!!

I had to get out of the theater right now, I was shaking like at the end of a firefight adrenaline washout.

I don't think I slept for 24 hours, kept trying to figure out how they knew what was in my head.

Love the evil dead movies, funny as hell, one of my dogs is named after Ash.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

1. Zombieland :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

2. American Werewolf in London: :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

3. Sleepy Hollow :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

4. Hunting Grounds :Yikes:

5. Pumpkinhead :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

6. Evil Dead (remake) :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

7, The VVitch (The Witch) :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

The Witch is only a few years old. Was good but hard to understand the thick English accents. It's one of those movies where you're not quite sure whats going on. But at the end it becomes clear.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

8. Let Me In :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

Let Me In is a remake of a Swedish flick called _Let The Right One In_. The original is the best but the American version was good and you didn't have to read subtitles.
The basic premise is a little boy is a loner and is picked on. A new little girl moves into his apartment but he only sees her at night. Strange murders start happening as the boy and girl develop a relationship. Can they still be friends when the boys learns the truth about the little girl?

View attachment 56426


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you REALLY want to see a messed up horror movie and you can find it watch _Dead Girl_.

Don't want to give anything away but I felt dirty for a week after watching it. This is one of the only Horror movies that actually disturbed me.

If you're curious here's more info: Deadgirl (2008) - IMDb

View attachment 56434


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you tried Japanese horror films? Man those ones are scary as anything. 
Start off with The Eye. 
See if you get any sleep that night. 

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

9. _Night of the Living Dead_ the classic that started the modern day zombie we know today. :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> 9. _Night of the Living Dead_ the classic that started the modern day zombie we know today. :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:
> 
> View attachment 56570


Great movie, the 1990 remake was actually pretty decent as well. I have seen all of the Romero movies but definitely the earlier ones are excellent. Even latter stuff like Land of the Dead and Diary of the Dead are OK.

I'll throw in a recommendation for Return of the Living Dead, it's not a Romero movie but rather a spin off from one of the guys he worked with on his original film. Totally ridiculous film but funny dialog and it was the movie that first associated zombies and brains.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Forgot to post last night's movie.

10. John Carpenter's original _Halloween_. :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:









And tonight's offering...

11. _Young Frankenstein_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:









Although a comedy still a Halloween favorite.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Original "Puppetmaster" was great ( And its follow up spinoffs) as was "Dollman" ( Featuring Journeyman Character Actor Tim Tommerson )


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I also dont support the devil's holiday..but back as a young skull full of mush we went to the movies each Saturday and watched either cowboy shows or grade B horror movies..so I seen all the old ones. This one always scared the heck out of me. Called Brain Eaters from Outter Space.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Watched "The Night of The Living Dead" when it first came out at the drive in with my soon to be wife in 68 I think.

She was all over me, scared as hell.

Yes, we finished watching it in the passion pit.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

12. _Day of the Dead_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:

Can't get me enough of the zombie flicks! This is not the best Zombie movie in Romero's stable but it does establish the zombies do think (a little).


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm a life-long aficionado of horror and sci-fi films, -and the scariest movie I've ever seen is the German (and original) version of "Funny Games".

-Maybe because it's based on people that actually exist in life.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

"The Haunting" (Early1960s version) , Any "Dr Phibes" vehicle , "The Legend of Hell House"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tonight is a double feature. This one's a no brainer.

13. _Friday the 13th_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes:









and...

_Jason Goes To Hell_


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

14. _We Are Still Here_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: I know nothing about this flick, just randomly picked it. I'll add my rating after I finish.

*edit* This movie was okay. Not great but okay. Set in the 70's (I believe, from the clothes and cars). A couple moves into a house in a small rural town. The house used to be a mortuary long ago. This is one of those movies with lot's of shadows and eerie things happening. The ghosts who inhabit the house are not happy with the new tenants. The beginning is great with plenty of scares (doesn't get better than a creepy cellar) but it gets a little ridiculous towards the end. Doesn't ruin the movie but you'll be thinking it could've been done better.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

15. _THEM_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: 2006 This movie has subtitles so if that's not your thing don't bother. Two people living happily in the rural countryside until a group of invaders show up to torment the couple. This movie started strong with a lot of creepy imagery. It's a decent movie but I didn't care for the end. It is based on true events which makes it pretty disturbing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Where have all good scares gone?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jigsaw?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Jigsaw?


If I remember the first SAW was pretty good but I could never get into them.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm not a fan of horror movies. I really dislike a "good scare." That said, several years back I saw "Vacancy" on cable. Scared the CRAP out of me.

But, but, but, but ... I could not turn it off! It was one of those "could happen" scenarios that totally sucked me in. Disturbed as all get out, I did finish the movie - with my dog on one side and a gun on the other - lol!

Vacancy (2007) - IMDb


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Going Old School tonight!

16. The Mummy (1932) :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: Boris Karloff the uncanny with another classic monster.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Going Old School tonight!

The Mummy (1932) :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: Boris Karloff the uncanny with another classic monster.

View attachment 57762


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You want scary ...... here ya go:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

17. _Shaun of the Dead_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: Tonight's selection is dedicated to Denton for his earlier suggestion. Killer zombies with a touch of the funny!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

18. _The Cube_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: This one is more of a psychological thriller but pretty good. Different to say the least. It does, however, pit a Liberal against a conservative. I won't tell you who dies first but it's the Liberal.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How about "Soros is Coming to Get Us"


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*1. Land Of The Dead.*
View attachment 58209
*
2. Zombieland.*
View attachment 58193

*3. The Last Man On Earth.*
View attachment 58217


I don't know when it happened, but I am an inveterate zombie movie fan.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> 17. _Shaun of the Dead_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: Tonight's selection is dedicated to Denton for his earlier suggestion. Killer zombies with a touch of the funny!
> 
> View attachment 57938


One of the best zombie flicks out there.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

19. _Thirteen Ghosts_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: This one maybe a guilty pleasure but I love this movie. It is a remake (I never saw the original) but I think it is very inventive in a genre that crammed pack with the same thing over and over. The premise: Guy inherits house. House full of ghosts. But these ghosts were trapped there and are contained for a reason. Plus it has Shannon Elizabeth in it (the super hot Russian chick from American Pie).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

20. _Ghost Ship_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: This is another guilty pleasure. I like this one because it is different than the usual slasher or haunted movie.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

21. _Trick 'r Treat_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: This one is a gem that didn't get the recognition of notoriety it deserved. It has four different stories going on that intersect at the end of the movie. This should be a classic imo.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MAn, you guys have left out a lot of good movies!!

1. Rings 

2. Nightmare on Elm St. (I didn't sleep for weeks!!)

3. Poltergeist (My brother would turn my closet like on while I was brushing my teeth at night!!! Scared the shite out of me!!!)

4. It (Watched it at a friends house and I needed to ride my bike home afterwards!!! I stayed away from every gutter on the way home!!!)

5. Return Of The Living Dead (Zombies!!!!)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MAn, you guys have left out a lot of good movies!!

1. Rings 

2. Nightmare on Elm St. (I didn't sleep for weeks!!)

3. Poltergeist (My brother would turn my closet like on while I was brushing my teeth at night!!! Scared the shite out of me!!!)

4. It (Watched it at a friends house and I needed to ride my bike home afterwards!!! I stayed away from every gutter on the way home!!!)

5. Return Of The Living Dead (Zombies!!!!)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I saw "The New Daughter" (2009), Kevin Costner on Friday. It was pretty good.









Last week I saw "American Poltergeist" Pretty bad.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Mish, oooh, that looks crazy scary! Is it on Netflicks?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Annie said:


> @Mish, oooh, that looks crazy scary! Is it on Netflicks?


Yep, it was a Netflix diamond!!! Very freaky!!! I have no idea if it's still on there, though.

Anyone watch that Clown movie? The one where the guy starts becoming a clown? (Red nose won't come off?)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Yep, it was a Netflix diamond!!! Very freaky!!! I have no idea if it's still on there, though.
> 
> Anyone watch that Clown movie? The one where the guy starts becoming a clown? (Red nose won't come off?)


Yup; I watched it. Wifey and I liked it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> MAn, you guys have left out a lot of good movies!!
> 
> 1. Rings
> 
> ...


There are still nine days left. We'll get to some more good horror movies. Sheesh!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> MAn, you guys have left out a lot of good movies!!
> 
> 1. Rings
> 
> ...





Sasquatch said:


> There are still nine days left. We'll get to some more good horror movies. Sheesh!


Yea ..... well pick it up a little on the quality, huh Squatch? Here's to hoping for a strong finish!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

22. _The ABC's of Death_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: This is one is different for sure. It's 26 small films all directed by different directors. Some are really good and others are horrible and some are downright weird. If you watch this movie be aware there is some freaky (as in sexual) stuff. I didn't care much for those since it really has nothing to do with horror. Anyway, I would've given this a better score if more of the stories were scary and not so weird.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Other (1972) A top notch thriller about young Twin Boys on a Farm with one of them as a bad seed of the highest order seen through the eyes of his trusting loving brother ... This film was heavy in theater (big screen with good sound)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

jeepers creepers....!!!!!!! 1, 2, and 3


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> jeepers creepers....!!!!!!! 1, 2, and 3


Director (1 & 2 ?) is a NAMBLA Pedo & Rapist


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Director (1 & 2 ?) is a NAMBLA Pedo & Rapist


I could not tell you who the director was if you gave me a choice between 2 people

were we only suppose to name scary movies made by conservative non liberal none sexual predator movie directors???


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Director (1 & 2 ?) is a NAMBLA Pedo & Rapist


Hollywoods true colors are coming out after Cosby and Weinstein


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I could not tell you who the director was if you gave me a choice between 2 people
> 
> were we only suppose to name scary movies made by conservative non liberal none sexual predator movie directors???


You could google him (Latino Director )


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I saw this last night. Pretty good scary-wise.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> I saw this last night. Pretty good scary-wise.


Been wondering about this one. I may have to check it out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In case anyone is looking for a movie to watch and doesn't want to go back through the entire thread here are the films I've watched so far and their ratings (1=bad 5= great).

1. Zombieland 4
2. American Werewolf in London 3
3. Sleepy Hollow 4
4. Hunting Grounds 1
5. Pumpkinhead 3
6. Evil Dead (remake) 4
7. The VVitch 3
8. Let Me In (remake of Let the Right One In) 4
9. Night of the Living Dead 4
10. Halloween 5
11. Young Frankenstein 5
12. Day of the Dead 3
13. Friday the 13th 4
14. We Are Still Here 3
15. THEM 3
16. The Mummy (1932) 5
17. Shaun of the Dead 4
18. The Cube 3
19. Thirteen Ghosts 4
20. Ghost Ship 3
21. Trick 'r Treat 5
22. The Fly 4
23. Cabin in the Woods :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: 
This one was an interesting take on horror movies. The premise is all horror movies are being controlled by a group of people with nefarious motives. Fun watch for something different.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Been wondering about this one. I may have to check it out.


It's supposedly based on a true story....Those are the ones that get to me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I saw this last night. Pretty good scary-wise.





Sasquatch said:


> Been wondering about this one. I may have to check it out.


I recommend Annabelle, there are better storylines, but a few scenes are geared to make ya jump out of your seat.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I recommend Annabelle, there are better storylines, but a few scenes are geared to make ya jump out of your seat.


 My daughter watched it with 5 of her girlfriends a couple weekends back. Periodically there'd be these whole group screams coming from the living room. I thought, wow I ought to watch that!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annabelle 2 is looking interesting too ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Annabelle 2 is looking interesting too ...


There's a second one? I hope the second one doesn't have any sewing machines in it. Lol, that freaked me out. (Currently sitting at one of my sewing machines as I post this. )

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Annie said:


> There's a second one? I hope the second one doesn't have any sewing machines in it. Lol, that freaked me out. (Currently sitting at one of my sewing machines as I post this. )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


The ending was a little disappointing, I must say. But overall I think I'd give it a "B-".

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithTaylor (Oct 24, 2017)

I found #2 a little disappointing, but #1 scared the pants off me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

24. _30 Days of Night_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: Set in a small town in Alaska where they have an entire month of night time, things start getting hairy aka bloody when a group of Vampires show up.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Phantasom series of films ( Especially 1 and 3 were quasi cult status offerings ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> The Phantasom series of films ( Especially 1 and 3 were quasi cult status offerings ...


Love me some Tall Man. The fx are dated but those movies are still pretty scary!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

25. _Phantasm_ (suggested by @Gator Monroe ) :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: The story of The Tall Man. An interdimensional evil that uses the town mortuary to steal bodies. He is aided by his his evil minions and his Sentinel Spheres. Jody is raising his thirteen year old brother after the death of their parents. Their older brother Tommy dies mysteriously and his body is stolen. Was it the work of the Tall Man? There's also a badass 1971 Plymouth Barracuda.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

26. _Dead Snow_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: This isn't the best zombie movie but it is fun. Especially since the Left is in a tizzy about Nazi's. This is subtitles so you'll have to read.

A ski vacation turns horrific for a group of medical students, as they find themselves confronted by an unimaginable menace: Nazi zombies.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Race with the Devil ( Earnest Borgnine as the devil ) ( Peter Fonda as a Pro Motorbike racer victim )


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

27. _Phantasm: Ravanger_ :Yikes::Yikes: This was the 5th installment of the Phantasm franchise and I was really hoping it would be good, but it wasn't. The original is a little campy but it was made in the 70's. This one was just dumb and didn't tie all the other movies together. Full of cliches and bad FX.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Has yet to be written or made into a movie, The Life And Times Of Hillary Clinton, just the title scares the [email protected]$& out of me......otherwise I’ve been watching a few, right now I’m watching Stranger Things on Netflix......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

28. _Halloween III Season of the Witch_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: I almost want to give this movie a 4. Even though this movie is part of the Halloween franchise it has nothing to do with Michael Myers and _Halloween_. I guess they were just trying to cash in on the franchise. This is a widely contested movie. Most hate it because it had nothing to do with the originals, but I contend if they had just made it as a stand-alone movie it would've been good (for the times).

Basic premise: A company is selling Halloween masks that, once activated, squeeze onto the child's head and kill them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

29. _The Shining_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: Some love it, some hate it. This is one of my personal favorites. I hear the book is even scarier and hope to get around to reading it.

A man and his family move into a hotel as the grounds keepers for the winter while it is snowed in and isolated from the world. The man goes crazy (from ghosts?) and tries to kill his family. His son has "The Shining" a kind of ESP which could save him from the torment of his father's hallucinations.

A classic in my book.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What an actor, Jack has to be a little demented to play that role as he did to perfection, And the script writers....wow. folks somehow think its all about the actor, the real weirdos are the folks that dream this stuff up.jmo.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Has anyone been watching "Stranger Things"? It's not exactly a horror movie, it's more of a Scifi Thriller, but man is it ever good. Season 2 just came out and I confess to binge watching it over the course of Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights this past weekend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Has anyone been watching "Stranger Things"? It's not exactly a horror movie, it's more of a Scifi Thriller, but man is it ever good. Season 2 just came out and I confess to binge watching it over the course of Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights this past weekend.


I'm on Ep. 3 so don't ruin it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Has anyone been watching "Stranger Things"? It's not exactly a horror movie, it's more of a Scifi Thriller, but man is it ever good. Season 2 just came out and I confess to binge watching it over the course of Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights this past weekend.


Edit...Sas, don't look!!
I did not think the Sheriff was "Shackin Up " with Eleven until she got cabin fever and broke all the stooped rues ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Edit...Sas, don't look!!
> I did not think the Sheriff was "Shackin Up " with Eleven until she got cabin fever and broke all the stooped rues ...


Sas, don't look!!!

Well not really "shackin' up", it was more like the Chief was taking up the parental role, but yeah, Eleven didn't like his rules.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Has anyone been watching "Stranger Things"? It's not exactly a horror movie, it's more of a Scifi Thriller, but man is it ever good. Season 2 just came out and I confess to binge watching it over the course of Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights this past weekend.


Give us an overview, huh?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Stranger Things is great. Captures that 80's sci fi vibe really well.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Give us an overview, huh?


We can do it in another thread perhaps if you like.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Fun Scary movies ( Killer Clowns from Outer Space )


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Fun Scary movies ( Killer Clowns from Outer Space )


Great movie!

Starting to think we have the same taste in bad movies.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

30. _The Thing_ :Yikes::Yikes::Yikes::Yikes: One of my personal favorites for many reasons. Not only a great horror movie but a great SHTF movie. The scary aspect is one thing but it also shows how people act under severe stress. The movie is about a group of scientists in a remote arctic camp that come across a shape shifting alien that has been frozen in the snow for thousands of years. It can assimilate anyone and soon starts doing just that. The group doesn't know who to trust, the alien could be anyone.

For those that have seen it, the question remains....did anyone survive at the end? Was one of them left The Thing?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I consider "Phantom of the Paradise " a movie that qualifies for this thread ...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if it was mentioned but the road is scary to me. So alone. And the new Netflix series about the queen? Mortified!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For me, it was "Fried Green Tomatoes."

I realized that I had married someone who could become one of the characters...


----------

